# How many MMA fans watch Pro Wrestling?



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey y'all, just curious, I've never been a Pro Wrestling fan but I've noticed a lot of people here made the jump from Wrestling to MMA. 

So are you still watching it or does your MMA feed your need?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I made the jump from watching pro wrestling to MMA. Like wrestling sucks now, but it was fcking great back in the days when WWF, WCW, and ECW feud. For me, wrestling died when Vince brought out the other major companies.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I used to follow it closely, but WWE essentially fell apart in the early '00s. It's too much of a spectacle at this point, and actual well-constructed technical matches are too few and far between.

The X-division in TNA is fun to watch, and they have some great talent, but they're afraid to let them carry the company, relying on carcasses from WCW instead.

I don't make time to watch wrestling anymore, but I always make time for MMA.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh, nvm. But yeah the only Pro-Wrestling I've ever had experience with was a WWF game on Sega. Man, when your guy gets tired you can't move! you just stand there and get kicked, and eye gouged, and slammed over and over. But it was pretty fun if you're not the one taking the beating, especially when you get a chair!


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

I could watch a wretling match and not be too critical but i dont actually go out of my way to look for it and defiately not WWE, Japanese if anything but mainly no i dont.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I get the impression a lot of current MMA fans are wrestling graduates...people who watched wrestling when they were younger but got into MMA.
As for myself, I used to love pro wrestling but now consider it garbage aside from a few really good matches here and there. WWE is a McMahon love-in that makes me want to puke every time you tune in and I can't get into TNA because their announcers are screaming fools.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I got into MMA religiously around 2001. Since then, my interest in pro wrestling has dwindled down. Now, I don't even care to watch it. Once you've seen the real thing, then fake fighting loses it's appeal, you know?


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

I used 2 be a real big pro wrestling fan bout 8 years ago but it blows so bad now


----------



## Quietus (Oct 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> Once you've seen the real thing, then fake fighting loses it's appeal, you know?


I've thought this myself. I can't understand the appeal of pro wrestling now that MMA is readily available. I understand wanting to check out the hotties with great racks in skimpy clothes, but I just don't get the entertainment value of the 'fights' themselves.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

iove always hated pro wrestling


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I cant pick any of those choices...really.
I watch as much pro wrestling as I always have (very, very little - if I m bored out of my mind), but MMA never had anything to do with it. 
A transition from boxing to MMA may actually apply to more ppl in this forum.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I used to LOVE Pro wrestling.......



When I was 5 ...pffffffffffffff.....


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm sure people have seen me mention pro wrestling on here. I had always been a big fan, up until a couple of years ago. I'd known about mixed martial arts for a long time, and even owned a couple of the very first UFC shows, but it wasn't until about two years ago that MMA had completely taken me over. I never used to miss a WWE show or PPV, but now I never miss a UFC show or PPV. Fortunately, I don't think there will ever be another sport that can replace MMA for me.

That won't stop me from mentioning the LEGENDARY Ric Flair flop from time to time, though. God, Flair's STILL the man.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Eilers doing the Flair Flop at UFC 51 ruled.

Eilers, in general, rules.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

He even botched it, which made it even cooler. He did like, a reverse face-drag. 

Ouch.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Back when I was a kid I was way into the pro wrestling. Bret Hart was the shit back then. MMA was back and forth with me. The early days my cousin use to rent the tapes, but for some reason I stopped following but later picked back up again.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Back when I was a kid I was way into the pro wrestling. Bret Hart was the shit back then. MMA was back and forth with me. The early days my cousin use to rent the tapes, but for some reason I stopped following but later picked back up again.


jdun11 is that you??? damn man talk about a clone of myself, even the part about the cousin...scary man


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah dude, we couldn't rent them at the store because of our age so we got our cousin to pick em up:laugh: good times. UFC's went to beer, beer went to well more beer. Shamrock's heel hook on Pat Smith takes me back...ahh the memories. He and Royce were like Magic and Byrd for that back in the day. Sadly the late ufc 20s to 40 are all but a blur to me. Thank God for tape and the internet.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

I liked WWF when I was a little kid but thats about it....now it's just annoying.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I grew up watching WWF and idolizing guys like Foley and Michaels, that has all changed now with the likes of pathetic talent like Cena and Orton and I am just not interested in those guys. MMA has little to do with me not watching wrestling anymore it what Vince is doing with his shows.

Basically I got really out of it after the roster split and of this other reason here; when Randy Orton spit in Mick Foleys face. Even if that was purely cause of a story line, they should not have ****en done that that was by far the most disrespectful thing I have ever seen from WWE and I probably took that more personally than Foley did.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I am a big Puroresu/Wrasslin' fan. If I had the opportunity to watch it on a regular basis, I probably would. It's all entertainment to me. 

Does that mean that MMA "reformed" me in any way? Nawww... Not at all. Unlike a large portion of MMA-ites, I didn't draw that line in the sand. Doing so is childish as it leads to an unneeded amount of incessant bickering back and forth. It's the same deal with boxing, TMA's, amateur wrestling, grappling tourneys, kickboxing, etc. My tastes are pretty ecclectic. I find that keeping things open and in perspective keeps me sane.

What a lot of MMA-ites fail to grasp is that _MMA as it stands owes a lot to pro wrestling_. I fully believe that if wrasslin' didn't exist, that MMA wouldn't have been given the time to see the light of day. Why? Well in the terms of pro wrestling one is given only a small hypothetical glimpse into the question, "*What if a practitioner of this Martial Art were to meet a practitioner of another Martial Art?*" 

Now, we all know that in reality such questions are answered in very abrupt (and violent) fashion. In terms of trying to hold a sporting event, that doesn't bode well. No one will pay the admission for a sporting event to see something wrap up in 90 seconds. So, the "promoters" or "booker" in charge of the matches simply began to add layers and layers over the core details of action to entertain the crowds. That is how pro wrestling started to evolve into its current iteration. However, its basis was initially embodied in age old catch-as-catch-can (catch wrestling).

The same type of scenario too can be parallelled in MMA. In the initial NHB fights, there were simply those who practiced a purist style. Those types of affairs ended abruptly and violently. After the competitors found that their chances to be viable required them to widen their skill sets, they did so. Thusly they became true MMA practitioners, and not just "tough guys." 

Honestly, I don't think anyone would pay regular PPV fees now for what the UFC used to be. It wouldn't be entertaining enough, and it would look amateurish in comparison. As it has been demonstrated, with greater amounts of skill comes better (and possibly longer, more entertaining) fights. In the terms of marketing and promotions, that offers a more worthwhile purchase for the viewer's dollar. Considering that above, is it no suprise that MMA and Pro Wrestling are vying for the same audience?


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

uhhhh its fake how can anyone like it


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

> uhhhh its fake how can anyone like it


So is 99% of anything offered in the movies and TV. That proves no point at all.

Edit: I would also add on to that all of Video Games, the majority of Literature, and Drama.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> Basically I got really out of it after the roster split and of this other reason here; when Randy Orton spit in Mick Foleys face. Even if that was purely cause of a story line, they should not have ****en done that that was by far the most disrespectful thing I have ever seen from WWE and I probably took that more personally than Foley did.


If memory serves me correctly, it was Foley's idea. Most of that storyline was actually created by Foley and presented to the WWE "creative team".


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

TheJame said:


> If memory serves me correctly, it was Foley's idea. Most of that storyline was actually created by Foley and presented to the WWE "creative team".



No kiddin,

Now that you mention it, I think someone has told me that before, if it is true, then I refuse to believe it, never, even if Mick screamed it at my face. That was just wrong for anyones idea. Have some little ****en punk like Randy Orton spit in a legends face like that, The writers and Vince and even Randy should have all objected to it if it was Micks idea. **** Randy Orton and John Cena, they've ruined wrestling for me. ****en faggets.

I'm all worked up now Im sorry.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I mean, I'm not against pro wrasslin' or its fans, but I just don't get into it anymore. I understand it's importance as it pertains to MMA (UWF and Maeda's Rings for example) in Japan, but man, I just don't dig any of it anymore. You can try to analyze it, but what it all boils down to is oiled up, half-naked men fake fighting with each other.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Foley puts over everybody. Half the major stars wouldn't be where they are/were without him (Rock, HHH, Orton etc.) The UFC is similar to pro wrestling, not so much as Pride is, but they book matches in the same fashion and broadcast alot like that as well. There's a reason the wwe wanted Goldie to call their shows.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> I mean, I'm not against pro wrasslin' or its fans, but I just don't get into it anymore. I understand it's importance as it pertains to MMA (UWF and Maeda's Rings for example) in Japan, but man, I just don't dig any of it anymore. You can try to analyze it, but what it all boils down to is oiled up, half-naked men fake fighting with each other.


I hate how Japan crosses over pro wrestling and mma. I know Inoki, Maeda and Takada (I hate to mention that one) helped get it off the ground but bullshit fights like Cro Cop/Don Carcas Jr. and Fedor/Nagata are useless. I hate how Barnett "represents" NJPW too. But if pro wrestlers got the skills all the power to them. Fujita and Sakuraba are good examples. Bob Sapp has been in everything:laugh: , best example that came to my mind.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I've always been a big fan of wrestling and still watch it on a regular basis. If I had to chose wrestling or MMA, it would be MMA. *


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, Sakuraba was probaby the best fighter who made the transition from pro-wrestling to MMA. Wait, he IS the best guy to do that. Fujita is another good choice. That loveable little HW with a head full of cement is fun to watch.

I agree about the whole "Pro-wrestling injects its feces into MMA" thing. I mean, does anyone give a damn about watching stupid mismatches like Minoru Suzuki vs Jushin Lyger & Cro Cop vs Yuji Nagata? I mean, Takayama was awesome as the "pro-wres dude who gets his ass kicked" but he's like the only good example.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lyger going for the capo kick was awesome. Suzuki was a bad dude, I wish he still did mma full time.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Damone said:


> You can try to analyze it, but what it all boils down to is oiled up, half-naked men fake fighting with each other.


True... But the same type of demarcation can be made with BJJ. It boils down to guys in their pajamas rolling around with their legs tangled around each others waist, getting all sweaty and stuff, while they look to "mount" the other guy. And if they get a rear mount, oh then they are in an even better position! Anyone remember Grappling is Gay, or Grappling is Gay 2? 

Not that I share that view, but I'm sure you know what I'm addressing. The same type of postulation is constantly used by folks who _aren't fans_. Notice, I didn't say "don't understand it." Wouldn't that be such a back-handed, pretentious view? However, I would be negligent in pointing out (again) that particular type of seperatist attitude which is extremely prevalent on both sides.

Myself, I can respect the fact that people aren't into any given form/genre of entertainment. Hell, I am not a big fan of team sports. Most of the guys I know, religiously follow their favorite 'ball team (baseball, basketball, football, etc.), and they look at me like I'm an alien when I tell them that I could care less. The one thing they can never accuse me of is belittling the amount of talent and athleticism it takes to do what those athletes do. It's part of me keeping that sort of thing in perspective.

But I do agree that things aren't as rosey in the "squared circle" as they used to be. Oh well... It'll come around again. It always does.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Nagata has got to be born under a cursed star. How's getting Fedor as your debut opponent only to follow that up with Cro Cop as the next as anything but unfortunate. He's bad ass just for saying "yes" to get those ass-kickings.

Edit: Oops... I got those backwards... It would still suck regardless.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Lyger going for the capo kick was awesome. Suzuki was a bad dude, I wish he still did mma full time.


Minoru Suzuki was a really good fighter. It seemed like he wanted to be both an MMA fighter and pro wrestler. Hell, he idolized Antonio Inoki. He was good at both, but I liked him more as an MMA fighter. Suzuki was scarily underrated, too. 

Nagata & Takayama were thrown straight into the lions den, Nagata especially. Inoki was just cruel for letting one of his pro wrestlers fight great fighters like Cro Cop & Fedor. I mean, man, those fights just showed how insane Inoki is.

I agree that most people would view grappling as "gay." I can respect people who view pro-wrestling as a performance art, and people who still want to believe it's real.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

There's nothing "Wrestling" about pro-wrestling. I agree, Baby Oil, Hair grease, and fore-arm punches. maybe it was alright back in the day, but now that MMA has arrived, rasslings been exposed. Now EVERYONE knows its fake. People now-a-days watch it for pure entertainment. 

Although I have to say the Japs did incorporate a little more wrestling into theirs.

Can you imagine how hard it would be for a MMA to go into pro-wrestling, youd be itching to punch the dude for real all the time.

ps: hurricanrana is the stupidest thing ever


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Can you imagine how hard it would be for a MMA to go into pro-wrestling, youd be itching to punch the dude for real all the time.


A good example of this is Ken Shamrock. While he adapted fairly well, and he wasn't bad by any means, I always hear stories of how rough he was with people in the ring. I don't recall which wrestler it was, but I read an autobiography where the guy claimed that Vince would have Shamrock purposely rough people up to teach them a lesson, Vader being one of them.

Shamrock even did a pretty good hurricanrana.


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

I used to watch WWE when i was a kid, in the early nineties and loved it, until my elder bro informed me that it wasn't real so never bothered with wrestling again until last year i started watching it again tryed getting into it but found everything was marketed and targeted towards kids, in the ECW thing they got goin is targeted towards teenagers... so i switched over and found a few tv channels dedicated to MMA, and found this of more interest.
Some friends are like: why are you watching some guys lying on top of each other for five minutes?

But hey its entertainment


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

I lost intrest in pro wrestling around the time of the name change from WWE to WWF.

I didn't become an MMA fan until much later though.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I watched it in 4th or 5th grade and that about it. I dont really care for it. It can be somewhat entertaining from time to time if nothing else is on though.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I used to watch it back in the old days when it was good. Guys like Warrior, Hogan, Machoman, Jake the snake and so on. Now I just think its crap.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

I used to Love the WWE, but then i saw some UFC on tv and from the first fight i was hooked. Haven't watched WWE in ages now.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I work in a wrestling store. I don't really watch WWE. I try and watch the TNA PPVs and I love love love Japanese Puroresu. I really like Lucha Libre too.


----------



## Stiffler (May 19, 2007)

I'm still a big wrestling fan, it's just not the same type of entertainment. Besides, WWE is just one of the many promotions out there. I personnaly like Ring of Honor wrestling better. Fights are still fake, of course, but they do a lot of things I would never see in an actual fight so it's a lot of fun. These guys are real athletes, but they are more in performance art than fighting. TNA shows some good action too, WWE is great around Wrestlemania time but everything in between can be really silly. I'm mostly watching UFC amd ROH, along with some PrideFC, K1 and anything else the fight network throws at me!!


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> iove always hated pro wrestling


Me too! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Moriarty (Dec 31, 2006)

I also hate wrestling.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

What's the point of posting in this thead, then?

I figured this would be a pretty decent thread for old and new pro wrestling fans to talk about it, not for people to post about how much they hate it.


----------



## GDAWG (Dec 27, 2006)

I still watch both Pro Wrestling and MMA. If it wasn't for Ring of Honor, I would be out on pro wrestling completely. Ring of Honor (or ROH) is way different then TNA or WWE. While TNA and WWE emphasize Sports Entertainment, ROH emphasis pro wrestling. The matches are at least ten minutes or at times even longer then that. Sure none of the ROH wrestlers are household names but they are better then some of the talent from WWE or TNA. Most of the TNA roster came from Ring of Honor and none of those guys have shown what they can actually do because TNA limits their move set.

They recently got on PPV and it's a huge move for them. Yes they are pro wrestling, but not sports entertainment like I said earlier. They are in the same position that ECW was a decade ago.

And I happened to discover MMA when Ken Shamrock wrestled in the WWF. They had said that he came from a Mixed Martial Arts background and I wanted to learn about MMA. The more I learned about it, the more I liked about MMA.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I started out as a wrestling fan, boxing fan and later UFC fan. I can remember back in the day 1985-1987 watching Flair and the evil four horseman rule NWA and watching Hogan/warrior on Wresltemania 6. When UFC came along I remember hearing about it, and about Shamrock/Gracie in a surperfight. I would occassionally pick up a tape and watch it but never really followed along; at the same time I was into WWE and WcW more WWE tho. Then a couple of years ago TUF 1 happened and I was back in UFC in a big way, I like(d) chuck and figured out who he was. When I heard of Ortiz/Shammy 1 I had to get the PPV even tho it was on at 10:00 PM and not 8 like I was use to. I was into wrestling and MMA and would pick and choose which PPV to buy based off the main event or if my fav. wrestler was working a killer match. Now because of what McMahon has done to the industry I don't watch so much and unlike GDAWG I cannot justify paying for just DVD to watch ROH. TNA while innovative is stuck right now in a rutt so I am a huge MMA fan, funnily enought I found this place through this board's wrestling forum


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Pro wrestling is a soap opera. MMA is a sport. I don't watch pro wrestling because I don't enjoy soap operas involving hairy sweaty men.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I did a long time ago. I knew it was fake but i didn't really care because I was so sucked into it. Now when I'm waiting for TUF 5 to come on, I often catch the end of TNA and I can't help but laugh and think " wow was i really this naive????


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

used to love Pro wREStling back in the 90's..my fav wrestler then was bret hart. i think he's bro owen fought ken shamrock in the octagon.not sure though.. but now i lost interest on it.. love MMA now...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oh come on folks, at least leave your name if you neg rep me. i just stated my opinion.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

capt_america said:


> used to love Pro wREStling back in the 90's..my fav wrestler then was bret hart. i think he's bro owen fought ken shamrock in the octagon.not sure though.. but now i lost interest on it.. love MMA now...



Yup, that was dubbed the Lions Den match with Severn in Harts corner, they also had a brawl in Stu Harts Dungeon  

Now, Why do the old WWF fans feel that its the worst thing in the world that they used to be a wrestling fan? You guys act like its all a Hollywood movie or something, yes its fake but they take more risks than fighters do. YES! I said MORE RISKS! than MMA'ists.

I'd like to say more on this but I must be going to work, I'll be back later for those interested.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

is this site being hacked becuase I just got neg repped again for my comment on this page.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

I got negged to. This is really annoying. Can we try and equal it all out please guys. Repping atm.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't understand the whole neg repping thing, but maybe people that actually like pro wrestling and want to discuss it are getting pissed off because there's people posting on here just to say they hate it. I mean, if you don't like pro wrestling, why the hell are you in a thread that discusses pro wrestling? 

It's not really worth neg repping someone, but neither is posting on this thread JUST to tell other wrestling fans that you hate wrestling.

Owen Hart was always one of my favourites, especially his two matches with Bret Hart years ago. I'll never forget when he died at the Over the Edge PPV. The screen cut out for so many seconds, and Jim Ross, who was one of Owen's closest friends, had to tell everyone that Owen had died from falling from the scaffolding above the ring. It was truly one of the saddest moments of my life as a younger kid. Owen Hart was the man, and the perfect bad guy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheJame said:


> I don't understand the whole neg repping thing, but maybe people that actually like pro wrestling and want to discuss it are getting pissed off because there's people posting on here just to say they hate it. I mean, if you don't like pro wrestling, why the hell are you in a thread that discusses pro wrestling?
> 
> It's not really worth neg repping someone, but neither is posting on this thread JUST to tell other wrestling fans that you hate wrestling.


I didn't say I hated it, just that I didn't watch it, and I listed the reasons why. That definitely doesn't deserve a neg rep.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

Bret hart and stone cold were my all time favorites...I loved wrestling up until 2006...when i re-found mma :laugh:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

TheJame said:


> I don't understand the whole neg repping thing, but maybe people that actually like pro wrestling and want to discuss it are getting pissed off because there's people posting on here just to say they hate it. I mean, if you don't like pro wrestling, why the hell are you in a thread that discusses pro wrestling?
> 
> It's not really worth neg repping someone, but neither is posting on this thread JUST to tell other wrestling fans that you hate wrestling.
> 
> Owen Hart was always one of my favourites, especially his two matches with Bret Hart years ago. I'll never forget when he died at the Over the Edge PPV. The screen cut out for so many seconds, and Jim Ross, who was one of Owen's closest friends, had to tell everyone that Owen had died from falling from the scaffolding above the ring. It was truly one of the saddest moments of my life as a younger kid. Owen Hart was the man, and the perfect bad guy.


I figure you neg rep whenever someone attacks you or another poster with pointless name calling. If you neg rep you should leave your name so A) you look like a stand up guy and not a douche and B)so you two can maybe talk it out-yeah that read pretty gay but you get the idea. I don't think it matters how you got here, if was from pro wrestling, boxing, kick boxing or just grew up around it(something my kids will probably do)it shouldn't matter we are fans of MMA here and name calling based on a difference of opinion is dumb. Rant over.

On topic yeah Owen was the man, he could probably out wrestle some of the greats like Gotch and Thesz.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> I figure you neg rep whenever someone attacks you or another poster with pointless name calling. If you neg rep you should leave your name so A) you look like a stand up guy and not a douche and B)so you two can maybe talk it out-yeah that read pretty gay but you get the idea. I don't think it matters how you got here, if was from pro wrestling, boxing, kick boxing or just grew up around it(something my kids will probably do)it shouldn't matter we are fans of MMA here and name calling based on a difference of opinion is dumb. Rant over.
> 
> On topic yeah Owen was the man, he could probably out wrestle some of the greats like Gotch and Thesz.


bret and owen put on some of the greatest wrestling matches ever, infact I can still watch them because it looks like there rolling...they make wresling great...but nooooooooooo people like john cena have to ruin it and ruin a 14 year olds dream of becoming a pro wrestler "back when i was 14"


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I didn't say I hated it, just that I didn't watch it, and I listed the reasons why. That definitely doesn't deserve a neg rep.


But..why? 

The creator of the thread asked which MMA fans watch/watched pro wrestling, he didn't ask who didn't watch it. I'm not trying to start an argument with you, I'm just telling you why SOME people might get upset and negative rep you. I'm not upset, nor do I plan on negative repping anyone.

Continue the wrestling discussion. This is a good thread.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheJame said:


> But..why?
> 
> The creator of the thread asked which MMA fans watch/watched pro wrestling, he didn't ask who didn't watch it.


Two of the four poll options were for people who do not watch pro wrestling, I think he wanted input from us too.




> I'm not trying to start an argument with you, I'm just telling you why SOME people might get upset and negative rep you.


I understand your intentions and your point, I just wish those people could use their words instead of neg rep.


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

I used to watch, but lost interest once all of the wrestlers that I really liked started to wrestle less (The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin), left wrestling all together (Goldberg) or their story lines started to suck (Mark Henry). MMA on the otherhand has only gotten better and evolved. I started watching back in the dark ages of UFC, and now watch everything MMA-related. The rivalries, excitement, and athleticism of MMA hasn't disappointed.


----------



## seancarleton (Sep 4, 2006)

I am a huge Pro Wrestling fan but I am also a big MMA fan.


----------



## zescstar (Apr 27, 2007)

ive watched pro wrestling ever since i was a little kid
and when i got into UFC i started to pull away from it
i get so much more excited from watching MMA
it doesnt need storylines to be awesome


----------

